# Has anyone had success with Kinesiology?



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm clutching at straws here but after 2 rounds of IVF (1st successful but resulting in a m/c and 2nd a BFN) we're looking at our 3rd round of ICSI in the next few months. I've had accupuncture prior to and during the last 2 cycles which to be honest I'm not sure if it helped or not - anyhow, I've been reading about kinesioligy.

Is anyone familiar with this therapy? I've seen a few things about it being used for infertility but not a great deal. Does anyone have any experiences they can share? The focus of the accupuncture has always been on me but we have severe male issues therefore I'm wondering if we should look at treatment for DH as well as me - are there any holistic therapies that can help with sperm and egg quality??

Any information would be greatly appreciated
Thanks
Nic


----------



## Poppy30 (Aug 5, 2010)

HI,Sorry i have no experience with Kinesiology but wanted to share my story as it may help. 

I had one failed attempt at ICSI, 2nd time round we were succeddul   The first time i was concentrating more on me (like yourself) i went for reflexology, took all the prenatal vitamins etc. The second time round (which was successful!) my husband also went for reflexology, he also took wellman vitamins, neither of these did he do the first time round. 

So i cant answer your questions about Kinesiology but i would say, in my experience,  that if you are choosing any therapy that it is more beneficial if both of you do it.  my husbands sperm count increased a lot between the our 1st attempt and our second so i do think either the reflexology or the vitamins worked (or both!)

Wishing you lots of luck on your next cycle


----------



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks Poppy, I appreciate the note and congratulations on your positive result!
I'm definitely going to get him on the well man tablets this time


----------

